# Wismec predator 228



## Vape_Da_Ape (25/3/17)

Hi guys I was at cape vape fest today and stumbled across a guy selling these mods in the storm trooper colour way , I was tempted to buy one as I liked it better than the smok alien , I can't remember the guys stall that was selling it , he was Muslim though that's what I recall 

Anybody has this mod and tank combo ??? 
How's it working for you so far ??! 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (25/3/17)

Think the picture fell off the post, can you add it?


----------



## KZOR (25/3/17)

The reviews i have seen rate it as a better device than the Alien.
Here is just one of them. SuckmyMod also did a very positive review.


----------



## Jp1905 (25/3/17)

Was probably Brent at Vapeville


Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## VapingSquid (26/3/17)

It was The Ecig Store - got one from him. Great device so far!


----------



## acorn (26/3/17)

Some great marketing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/3/17)

Hi guys, my friend bought one of these ar Vape Fest and she mentioned that the bottom of the tank gets super hot, is this normal?
I have tried to search the net about it, but can't seem to find anything


----------



## VapingSquid (29/3/17)

Metal Liz said:


> Hi guys, my friend bought one of these ar Vape Fest and she mentioned that the bottom of the tank gets super hot, is this normal?
> I have tried to search the net about it, but can't seem to find anything


Mine gets pretty warm too. Nothing that worries me though. All the materials in there can take pretty high heat, and surprisingly, as little as 40 degrees can feel scolding to the human hand (learnt from my days in I.T.) - just looked this up, apparently 43.8 degrees)

What I watch for is the PCB temperature. As long as that is normal, at least for me, all is well 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/3/17)

jl10101 said:


> Mine gets pretty warm too. Nothing that worries me though. All the materials in there can take pretty high heat, and surprisingly, as little as 40 degrees can feel scolding to the human hand (learnt from my days in I.T.) - just looked this up, apparently 43.8 degrees)
> 
> What I watch for is the PCB temperature. As long as that is normal, at least for me, all is well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thank you so much for the help 

Another question i know she will ask me (and i wouldn't know the answer to haha
What is the PCB temperature?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Noce to see you online again @Metal Liz 
Hope you well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> Noce to see you online again @Metal Liz
> Hope you well!


Thanks Silver 

I'm all good, happily vaping still, eagerly awaiting my upgrade this month haha!

Hope you're doing well too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks Silver
> 
> I'm all good, happily vaping still, eagerly awaiting my upgrade this month haha!
> 
> ...



Thanks
All good - just busy with the Vape Meet prep here in JHB
Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (29/3/17)

Metal Liz said:


> Thank you so much for the help
> 
> Another question i know she will ask me (and i wouldn't know the answer to haha
> What is the PCB temperature?
> ...


Printed Circuit Board or chip as it is commonly referred to. Being the electronic circuitry inside the mod.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Printed Circuit Board or chip as it is commonly referred to. Being the electronic circuitry inside the mod.
> 
> Regards


How would you check the temp of that?  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (29/3/17)

Metal Liz said:


> How would you check the temp of that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I do not know that specific mod but from what I know on most of mine the screen would display a warning. "TEMP HIGH" or something like that. Some mods also display the board temp as standard on the display i think i've seen somewhere.

To be most aware of is that the batteries don't heat up to much though. A broken mod is a small problem compared to a battery venting. But if you have good high amp batteries from a reputable vendor you should be ok. Just keep an eye on them and replace when you become aware they start acting differently.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/3/17)

Raindance said:


> I do not know that specific mod but from what I know on most of mine the screen would display a warning. "TEMP HIGH" or something like that. Some mods also display the board temp as standard on the display i think i've seen somewhere.
> 
> To be most aware of is that the batteries don't heat up to much though. A broken mod is a small problem compared to a battery venting. But if you have good high amp batteries from a reputable vendor you should be ok. Just keep an eye on them and replace when you become aware they start acting differently.
> 
> Regards


She bought everything new at the vape fest, so reckon her batteries should be good to go. She's coming over tomorrow evening, so I'll ask her to bring booklet etc with and will have a squiz through it  
Thank you so much, really aplreciate all the help  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (29/3/17)

In terms of battery safety, have a look here >https://www.ecigssa.co.za/battery-safety-even-in-regulated-mods.t35829/

Some links in here to other useful info as well.

Stay safe and if unsure rather just play it safe!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/3/17)

Hi @Metal Liz 

Following on what @Raindance said, Wismec mods have onboard temperature monitoring, you can set the display to show the internal temp of the mod. It's usually the part of the display that shows your puff counter, that can be changed to display the current draw, total vape time in seconds or temperature. Refer to the manual for how to set it up.

On my Presa it's 3 clicks to get into the menu. When the mode is flashing pressing the minus button will highlight the next item on the screen. Get the puff counter flashing and then press the plus button to change it to temp. 

Like @jl10101 said, 40 degrees feels quite hot, I've only managed to get mine to 40 by chain vaping at really high wattage. If I remember correctly most mods will shut down at 60 or 70 degrees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Hi @Metal Liz
> 
> Following on what @Raindance said, Wismec mods have onboard temperature monitoring, you can set the display to show the internal temp of the mod. It's usually the part of the display that shows your puff counter, that can be changed to display the current draw, total vape time in seconds or temperature. Refer to the manual for how to set it up.
> 
> ...


She's currently only vaping at 35W, sent me this pic earlier, not very clear on the screen, that's why she must rather bring everything over tomorrow and i can read through it all and do the setup for her... Quite a hectic device for a auper noob vaper, but ja that's my fault as i left her to her own devices while i strolled around looking for stuff to spend money on   

Thank you so much for the input, i will have a look in the booklet to see if it's perhaps the same to setup  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/3/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (30/3/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Hi guys I was at cape vape fest today and stumbled across a guy selling these mods in the storm trooper colour way , I was tempted to buy one as I liked it better than the smok alien , I can't remember the guys stall that was selling it , he was Muslim though that's what I recall
> 
> Anybody has this mod and tank combo ???
> How's it working for you so far ??!
> ...


This looks like a good one,has Wismec sussed out the 510 issue that plagued the rx2/3 and some 200s ? I must say I'm vapeing on my Relo rx200 that I have had for over a year and never had a problem with it.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (3/4/17)

Hi there
I really wanted the Alien, but at the Vape meet (this week) the vapeclub team introduce me to this device. and i bought it because the quality seemed better than the alien and my wife loved the color.
There is not much information about it online and im still trying to figure this baby out, it does get hot which was a concern, but overall i am happy with the device. then again, i was happy with my I JjustS until two weeks later.
I will share some info in the coming weeks once the novelty dies off.
BTW alien is coming out with a newer version and the colors look awesome, and will not be painted which is a plus. check their website

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

